# Need suggestions for new lobby trash cans



## mtodd2qq (Aug 14, 2019)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a nice looking lobby trash can. Something vintage looking like from the 20's? It can just looks nice but is easy to access. I have seen some ridiculous heavy ones that take forever to change out. I want to make it easy for facilities and the custodial staff to change bags. My motto is never piss off the people that control the toilet paper supply.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 14, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MPN8V6/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## macsound (Aug 15, 2019)

Expensive but comes in multiple finishes. 
Top panel comes off and there's 2 separate cans inside.
Used at lots of hotels for ease of cleaning
https://www.trashcanswarehouse.com/...eam-Recycling-Container--Tier-III_p_2823.html


----------



## mtodd2qq (Aug 16, 2019)

macsound said:


> Expensive but comes in multiple finishes.
> Top panel comes off and there's 2 separate cans inside.
> Used at lots of hotels for ease of cleaning
> https://www.trashcanswarehouse.com/...eam-Recycling-Container--Tier-III_p_2823.html


These look perfect thank you


----------



## mtodd2qq (Aug 16, 2019)

sk8rsdad said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MPN8V6/?tag=controlbooth-20


Not quite what the Dean is looking for , but thanks you for taking the time to answer


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 16, 2019)

I like the "spaceboy" model.


----------

